

Businesses with great products still fail often - monopolemagnet

Folks gotta hustle and market to get distribution &amp; advertising, or it&#x27;s closing time.<p>See also: Hlaska[0, 1], Trager USA [2]<p>0: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thedailybeast.com&#x2F;articles&#x2F;2010&#x2F;11&#x2F;10&#x2F;chad-hurley-leaves-youtube-for-fashion-label-hlaska.html<p>1: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gilt.com&#x2F;brand&#x2F;hlaska&#x2F;product&#x2F;66863224-hlaska-caliper-small-messenger-bag<p>2: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.historylink.org&#x2F;index.cfm?DisplayPage=output.cfm&amp;file_id=10625
======
monopolemagnet
Again, as links:

0: [http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2010/11/10/chad-
hurley...](http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2010/11/10/chad-hurley-
leaves-youtube-for-fashion-label-hlaska.html)

1: [http://www.gilt.com/brand/hlaska/product/66863224-hlaska-
cal...](http://www.gilt.com/brand/hlaska/product/66863224-hlaska-caliper-
small-messenger-bag)

2:
[http://www.historylink.org/index.cfm?DisplayPage=output.cfm&...](http://www.historylink.org/index.cfm?DisplayPage=output.cfm&file_id=10625)

